# Swedish way of building..a video



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

HI guys,
i found this video that could be interesting for who lives to the other side of the pond..it's not very recent,probably from 90's..but it's still something..it's a 2 hour video so..take your time..

Byggbeskrivning - Utvändigt - Enkelstugan - YouTube


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Snickare85 said:


> HI guys,
> i found this video that could be interesting for who lives to the other side of the pond..it's not very recent,probably from 90's..but it's still something..it's a 2 hour video so..take your time..
> 
> Byggbeskrivning - Utvändigt - Enkelstugan - YouTube


In real time how long did it take him to built this house? Any other helper around, after the roof was done?


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Ron, i´m not sure how long did it take for finish all the house,this video is one part of a series of instructional video on building that was made in the 90´s, for sure he had some helper there..


----------

